

M0n0wall 1.8.1 released - gonzo
http://m0n0.ch/wall/downloads.php

======
dsr_
Minimum hardware requirements: "This version (any platform) requires at least
128 MB RAM and a disk/CF size of 32 MB or more."

It's a shame this isn't portable to ARM systems, where $50-100 buys you much
more than that. Buying a small, low power x86 system in quantity 1 raises the
overall price significantly.

~~~
mmastrac
Damn.. this is one of the best firewalls available that I haven't used because
it won't work on the embedded hardware I have. I'd (figuratively) kill for
this on a Pi.

~~~
nasalgoat
It's primarily a GUI on existing OS tools - you could create a version that
uses Linux commands instead of FreeBSD.

------
whalesalad
Every once and a while I get lost in the vortex that is the gallery of user
submitted M0n0 devices:

[http://m0n0.ch/wall/gallery.php](http://m0n0.ch/wall/gallery.php)

------
silasb
I remember the first time I installed m0n0wall on a p3 500Mhz in high school
and being stunned how beautiful everything worked. Nowadays I mostly use
PFSense or Vyatta.

------
dstroot
Went to PFSense and never looked back.

------
chrissnell
I was a long-time m0n0wall user on the Soekris platform but switched to
pfSense running in a VM under ESXi last year because the little Soekris just
couldn't keep up with modern home internet speeds. In the end, it was a very
positive change and I wrote a blog entry on the somewhat peculiar hardware
setup that I chose to replace the little Soekris:

[http://output.chrissnell.com/post/39550480075/the-jack-of-
al...](http://output.chrissnell.com/post/39550480075/the-jack-of-all-trades-
home-server)

------
MPSimmons
Is there an API for making changes? That's the single biggest annoyance with
my current solution in that space, pfSense. Automating changes is _terrible_.

I didn't see it in the feature list, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

------
axx
Interesting fact:

m0n0wall is made by the same guys that make Threema:
[https://threema.ch/de/](https://threema.ch/de/)

